# My Not so "Vintage" IBIS SS



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I got lucky on Craigslist and I found this beautiful Frame..










The Owner End up being as cool as the frame, Kevin use to work for Cannondale and for good or bad he is mister "CODA".

Anyway he is good friend with Scot and he got this SS custom made for him by Wes the Main welder at IBIS at the time (looks the same to me to any other one) well except this one is "suspension correct" (came with a Manitou II and No Not Kosky fork) so the Lawill does not alter the geometry that much.









The Cranks I don't Like..

they are Much to *RED* but I did not have anything better at home, aybe I get use to it, maybe I look for Orange ones or my favorite a pair of 4130 Syncros. 









I'm out of XC-pro's on this diameter so I keep the XT front Derreiluer, but I did intall one of my favorites, a Sachs new success that I have for years.









The way i see it if Scot and Wes have the V-brake technology when this bike was made they will be more than happy to use it,,

Besides this "Arch Rival" Avid brakes are pretty cool and somehow "Retro"









The Lawill fork was by far the best fork of the era, actually this is a replacement, I use to have one of the CRo-molly models made by Kosman in san francisco but It broke in half so I end up with this CNC whatever..









Thomson seatpost,,,!?!?
sure why not..
This one is 28,2 and I shim it with aluminum thick foil to the proper size.









Selle Italia..
Hell Yeah, The old Flite were already in the market, I'm just out of them (19 bikes) plus this one is Orange.









Yeah The Tyres do suck but they look so pretty, actually I'm bulding as we speak a pair of 217in "*SunBurst Orange*".
to complement the colors of the frame









Even then the Bike rides like a dream, really playful, reactive,supple but also fast.









ENjoy for now and Please don't get to mad since she is not "Period".

I build my bikes to ride them, actually Trash them so I need the best (specially brakes since I'm a little chubby) I can get from a somehow similar time period.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool bike!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice! Gotta love that Ibis fade.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Is Wes be Wes Williams from Willits? I thought he was there in the late 80's?


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool bike, love the Lawwill. It looks like the needle valve has been fitted with a shrader valve? How has that held up and did Risse do it or Control Tech?


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Nice...*

Nice find, Ricardo. Ride ot up to the house some day and we can go for a ride after work, or just come by to say hello.

Peter


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*And I thought you only rode Nicolai's!*

19 bikes! That doesn't include motorcyles, right? I think you have some of the other guys on this list beat. Beautiful find. Any of the other bikes vintage?

-Hugh (Adam and Dan's friend from WBW)


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

quasimoto73 said:


> Cool bike, love the Lawwill. It looks like the needle valve has been fitted with a shrader valve? How has that held up and did Risse do it or Control Tech?


Wow for sure you have better eyes than me









I got that fork when I was living In Colombia, and the stupid guys at control tech fit a gasket that fail after inserting the nidlee two or three times, So for some time I took the "Plunger" that came on Insuline cartriges, but even this ones, fail, so I cut the head out of a motorcycle innertube, , tread the insert (I don't remember is is the same pitch since is being so long, but I was really easy) and never again need to worry about broken rubber parts.

The only problem is that it deflates to fast when you push on the valve, so you need to fill it little by little and check checking as oppose to take out air from the valve..

well at least it does not fail.

Ps: The RISEE Shock I have on my first lawill (the steel one) is by far the best shock (bicycle or motorcycle) that I have ever own, build like a russian tank (simple and strong) but perform like a well tune formula one car too.

Is just a shame it broke, actually years later I meet a guy (John M) in san francisco that work at control tech at the same time and keep all the old steel lawills for posterity, but took them to the scrapyard when he move from washingon state..

Sad, Sad day that was


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Lutarious said:


> Nice find, Ricardo. Ride ot up to the house some day and we can go for a ride after work, or just come by to say hello.
> 
> Peter


Hola senor don Pete...

Man that Bike rules...

two weeks ago I purchase a hardtail S-works stumpjumper with more bells and wisells than a "lady" from the Castro, and this 15 year old bike has more character and Gusto than that super sophisticated piece of technology.

See you someday soon I promise


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

datasurfer said:


> 19 bikes! That doesn't include motorcyles, right? I think you have some of the other guys on this list beat. Beautiful find. Any of the other bikes vintage?
> 
> -Hugh (Adam and Dan's friend from WBW)


Hi Hugh long time no see..

Yes 19 Bicycles, not one of them crapy, what can I say I'm compulsive and I also live in a really small place, so I don,t really have space to keep junk..

Is not about Money, I just being around Bicycles for so long, you just keep collecting stuff and before you know it, you can build a bike like this out of just spare parts.

Vintage,, well I have a lot of old school bikes, but I work on them so much to make them better (brakes, reliability, etc) that I tend to evolve with the technology if I find them desirable, for example I run 8 speeds in most of them, except for my tandems and my cyclocross bike, because chainline and aligment are far less critical, but even the 8 speed stuff is becoming impossible to find..

The way I see it, all this incredible designer were at the cutting edge of development and not even for a second will hesitate to implement a better system if it came along, so I do that for them by adapting parts that work better than the period pieces.

Ps: I bet pretty much anybody that I can squiss (Take, make, whatever) more power and modulation out of a set of cantilever brakes than many v-brakes, but it just takes far to freaking long and does not last as much.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

stan lee said:


> Is Wes be Wes Williams from Willits? I thought he was there in the late 80's?


Well that is what Kevin tell me..

And today it was confirm by a friend of mine that did the drop out bracing on that very frame (he currentlly works in berkeley at Mikes bikes)

The strange thing is that the frame is suspension ready, but the steer tube still ONE Inch, somehow the time frame does not match since IBIS change to 1 1/8" in 1992 (I'm pretty sure at least)

Maybe somebody here can help with the historical value, for now I only care that I'm in love.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what year is it? w/ the control tech it looks so much like an early ibis mojo but the sky rise tall head tube is defitely SS.
those ibis are some groovy smooth bikes. they ride smooth but feel fast all the time. so easy to throw around but stable at high speeds.
fit is a bit awkward and shortish but do they ride smooth!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

patineto said:


> The strange thing is that the frame is suspension ready, but the steer tube still ONE Inch, somehow the time frame does not match since IBIS change to 1 1/8" in 1992 (I'm pretty sure at least)
> 
> Maybe somebody here can help with the historical value, for now I only care that I'm in love.


What is the serial number? My SS is 1112. I bought it (with custom top tube length, brazed-on seat collar, and chainstay mounted rollercam bosses) in '91. Even though the SS was a "production" model, it could also be ordered with various custom options. You can contact Scot Nicol though his site - chuckibis.com and he should be able to supply you with production date (and who it was originally sold to) from his little builder's black book.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> what year is it? w/ the control tech it looks so much like an early ibis mojo but the sky rise tall head tube is defitely SS.


Man you tell me..
Suspension ready, long top tube, no "Hand job" or "brake post" for the rear cable, tall and long top tube, One inch headtube.

Maybe i need to stop being a Lazzy Pig and look at the serial number, so one of the "Enigma machine" desifer gurus around here can figure out the day she was made.



> those ibis are some groovy smooth bikes. they ride smooth but feel fast all the time. so easy to throw around but stable at high speeds.
> fit is a bit awkward and shortish but do they ride smooth!


Well I got to ride the bike today at China camp in marin for the first time with my friend Lauren and your words are totally spot on, except for the top tube lengh that is more than rommy and perfect for my super long torzo.

Many years ago I was a IBIS dealer in Bogota colombia (among a few other cool brands) and after getting my first IBIS tandem i just feel in love with the way they ride, keep in mind I was riding a Yo-eddy so i was use to "Telepathic handling" and the IBIS frames where right there with the best of them.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> Man you tell me..
> Suspension ready, long top tube, no "Hand job" or "brake post" for the rear cable, tall and long top tube, One inch headtube.
> 
> Maybe i need to stop being a Lazzy Pig and look at the serial number, so one of the "Enigma machine" desifer gurus around here can figure out the day she was made.
> ...


xxxx


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> Man you tell me..
> Suspension ready, long top tube, no "Hand job" or "brake post" for the rear cable, tall and long top tube, One inch headtube.
> 
> Maybe i need to stop being a Lazzy Pig and look at the serial number, so one of the "Enigma machine" desifer gurus around here can figure out the day she was made.
> ...


i have been riding a wicked and a mojo. the fat is more of a technical, steep, slow terrain bike. it's incredibly balanced in these conditions. 
the mojo feels too quick in steep, slippery terrain. maybe it's her susp. coil bomber fork and the always changing headangle when i brake and move but i feel the fat is more predictable. otoh the ibis is ultra fun and fast in rollercoasters, jumps, quick climbs... if you need to move the rear wheel and find traction the bike does it w/ subtle body english. it's like moving to music.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Here are some pictures of todays ride.

The bikes loaded on my Moto, ready for a little road trip.









We got this Garage queen Raleigh "Peak" (Full XT all brand new) for lauren a few weeks back on craigslist for $85 dollars.









Totally corporate/totally hand made but by now they are just dear friends.









Totally Skinny/Totally fat (well for the era,) but now comrades on the vintage flavor.









Yeap Lauren's butt will be on that seat in a few minutes.









Sometime later we actually arrive..

The Bark on this tree was so polish and the color so amazing it look more like a Imrom paintjob that real nature.









I like the bike so much I want Hug her.









And Kiss her too.









Resting for a second









One last Kiss goodbye.









Don't mess with Texas. well Minnesotta in this case.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hahahahah...
i will buy another ibis just because of this thread. 
that's a nice rack on the BMW!


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

You get rained on Ricky??? Never say you, So I left you a present, We just did a lap around the front side, Kinda boring, But thats what I get for riding with a ex gf.:madman:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Actual Size said:


> You get rained on Ricky??? Never say you, So I left you a present, We just did a lap around the front side, Kinda boring, But thats what I get for riding with a ex gf.:madman:


I was wondering, actually I'm still wondering who let the little "Gift".

I really enjoy china camp, is just a little to far from my house in berkeley so i don't go there much.

plus is really fun to see all this "Downhill bikes" riding on singletracks that are optimal for fully rigid single speeds, but then again you see a million hipsters riding on fixis in the city that only belong on the velodrome, so i guess the whole Bike culture is just *"Wack'*.

*Wet...* Oh No, Not at all.

To bad we did not really take any serious riding gear..

being the old school gentleman that I'm I end up giving my riding pants and warm jacket to Lauren and we end up so freaking wet, well at least she was warm i rode on licra pants for about 40 minutes, my knees still hurt.

but then again the warm lunch and cold smoddy taste better than ever when you are shivering under a blanket.

Here I go to pick up dinner a few hours later with a "little red rocket rain suit", I was so lazy inside the house I did not even take the bike down.










Rain is fun, after you are wet already.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Is being some time since I post pictures of my Ibis SS










In my taste is nothing better than a big "fake lake" after a big rain storm.

My camara is sadlly much to slow to capture all the chessy bunnyholps.

This one is right after i land.









Well one of twenty is not so bad.









Okay two out of twenty









The funniest part is that somehow I overshuted and when backwards and land into my Badunkadunk.









Water for sure makes you feel like a Little kid again.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

How does that Lawwill work for you? I have one, but I haven't put it on anything yet.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> How does that Lawwill work for you? I have one, but I haven't put it on anything yet.


This is kind of mess up, the piston leaks a little (you know 13 years old) for a period piece I think they were one of the best fork in existence..

Well they do change you head angle by more than one degree.

Give it a try, is just fun to hop up sideways with out even lifting the wheel.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

The lesson to be learned from those last pics? You can ride on water like Jesus if you're on an Ibis


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

RickD. said:


> The lesson to be learned from those last pics? You can ride on water like Jesus if you're on an Ibis


i will take some pics flying out my window on my ibis!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

RickD. said:


> The lesson to be learned from those last pics? You can ride on water like Jesus if you're on an Ibis


Yeah I got confuse Since riding her makes you feel like you are in "Heaven"


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> Yeah I got confuse Since riding her makes you feel like you are in "Heaven"


did you take out the BB after riding over water?

that's a wonderfull ibis.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> did you take out the BB after riding over water?
> 
> that's a wonderfull ibis.


Actually I did, even if is a philwood (the BB shell was totally dry), plus is all cover in "Frame saver" just in case

thanks, maybe you even get to ride it on saturday.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

You really enjoy it! Awesome, congrats!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Gauss said:


> You really enjoy it! Awesome, congrats!


Thanks senor, for sure I have my bikes to use them and I like them not because they are pretty but because they work really well.

I guess I will never be a true "vintage" dude but I don't really care,

I like to ride them and have fun with them at the bench or at the trail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

patineto said:


> Thanks senor, for sure I have my bikes to use them and I like them not because they are pretty but because they work really well.
> 
> I guess I will never be a true "vintage" dude but I don't really care,
> 
> I like to ride them and have fun with them at the bench or at the trail.


show us some pics of you actually riding your bikes, not just posing next to them for photos or kissing them or carrying them on the back of your oilhead 

Carsten


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Carsten said:


> show us some pics of you actually riding your bikes, not just posing next to them for photos or kissing them or carrying them on the back of your oilhead
> 
> Carsten


I actually saw pics of how he really enjoys and ride his bike.... at the bottom you'll see the pics.


----------



## myroo (Dec 29, 2005)

Love the Sachs New Success ran that until I switched to SS.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

myroo said:


> Love the Sachs New Success ran that until I switched to SS.


Oh Yeah...

those things put to shame the old XT's ..

also my Favorite.
Suntour XCPro for the front, but this days they are almost impossible to find, specially in 34.9mm and obviously top pull.


----------

